# Plumbing Question



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a dilemma. My bathroom tub faucet is dripping and I can't budge the allan key screw to fix it. I've had a plumber in to take a look, he can't budge it and says he's going to have to go in from behind to fix it...put a hole in the wall and take it out that way. Is there any other way to do it, like trying to drill the allan key screw out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

There's a bunch of thing's I've tried over the years. You could try tabasco sauce (eats away the corrosion) or even soldering flux and heat. It all depends if you can get replacement parts for it. If you can, you can get quite destructive, as long as you don't damage the valve body. If not.... you need to be careful!

Good Luck!



Curt said:


> I have a dilemma. My bathroom tub faucet is dripping and I can't budge the allan key screw to fix it. I've had a plumber in to take a look, he can't budge it and says he's going to have to go in from behind to fix it...put a hole in the wall and take it out that way. Is there any other way to do it, like trying to drill the allan key screw out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

*faucet set screw*



Curt said:


> I have a dilemma. My bathroom tub faucet is dripping and I can't budge the allan key screw to fix it. I've had a plumber in to take a look, he can't budge it and says he's going to have to go in from behind to fix it...put a hole in the wall and take it out that way. Is there any other way to do it, like trying to drill the allan key screw out?


 ok go to a automotive part store and get some pb blaster and it will walk off


----------



## BuildALot (Jan 6, 2004)

Get an allen key that you can tap with a hammer and tap it a few times, before you do this spray a little wD-40 and it will break lose and turn right out.


----------

